# Looking for somewhere to hunt Bear in ga



## Bear Meat Bowser (Nov 28, 2016)

I live in Marietta Ga I do most of my bear hunting on the East coast of North Carolina but looking for something local can anyone give me information.


----------



## Hawkeye41 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dawson forest will be open this week end good place.


----------



## Bear Meat Bowser (Nov 28, 2016)

*bear hunting*

Is that Friday  Saturday and sunday


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 28, 2016)

Lots of info here on this forum.  Read all the posts.  The national forest land in N GA is plentiful, loaded with bear they say (I'm still trying to learn to be a bear hunter, not all my deer skills apparently translate)


----------

